# Arthroscopic Repair of AC Separation



## cwilson3333 (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there a CPT code for arthroscopic repair of AC Separation?

Brief summary of operative note:

Procedure:  ORIF Grade 3 AC Separation

......Arthroscope placed in glenohumeral joint through posterior portal.  Cannula placed and shoulder examined. No rotator cuff tears found, no labral tears, no articular damage, and biceps normal.  Scope placed in posterior portal to visualize rotator cuff interval.
Soft Tissue removed to expose base of coracoid.  Passport cannula placed into anterlateral portal.  AC guide placed into this portal and underneath coracoid along base.
Incision made along distal third clavicle.  Soft tissues dissected down to bone.  Guide pin placed through both cortices of clavicle and coracoid.  Reamed with drill bit. Wire placed with drill bit out the anterior portal. AC separation fixed with dog bone button. All 5 strands placed thru anterior portal and dog bone advanced to inferior aspect of coracoid.
AC joint reduced.  Second dog bone placed superior aspect clavicle. Arthroscopic equipemtnremoved after shoulder was drained.  Deep fascia closed with subcu and skin with 2-0 micro and 3-0 monocryl subcuticular sutures.

When this procedure was scheduled, it was Arthroscopic Repair of AC Separation.

Need som expert ortho advice, arthroscopic or ORIF

Tnx
Cw


----------



## OCD_coder (Nov 12, 2012)

This sounds like and open procedure with the "incision" and repair going via that approach.  The arthroscope is just to visualize the coracoid bone with placement of a guide and no real procedure took place, it is what is called a "scouting" procedure and can't be billed separately.


----------

